# Travel photography: Scotland - Part 2



## cervantes (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi everyone!

I recently shared a link to the first part of my article about Scotland here. The second part of the series is now online, and I really think it's worth taking a look:

http://www.focrates.com/articles/scotland_2015/scotland_2015_part2.html

I also always like to hear your opinions, especially on ways to improve my images.

Thanks and best wishes!
Ben


----------



## DJP (Jun 29, 2015)

The photo of Eilean Donan just before sunrise is stunning! Lovely photos throughout and a nice read too


----------



## cervantes (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks! Yes, that one is probably my favorite from the whole trip.


----------



## tayassu (Jun 29, 2015)

Oh, I'm looking forward to my trip even more now...
Leaving this afternoon :


----------



## cervantes (Jun 29, 2015)

tayassu said:


> Oh, I'm looking forward to my trip even more now...
> Leaving this afternoon :



Great! Where are you going exactly?


----------



## GuyF (Jun 29, 2015)

Glad you've enjoyed your tour of Scotland. Your images might fool others into thinking we have good weather in summer! This year has been fairly bad - colder than normal, overcast skies with rain almost every day etc. Still, heavy cloud often makes for a better landscape shot!

Looking forward to seeing your shots of Skye.

Regards.


----------



## sootzzs (Jun 29, 2015)

Great Photos! 

This is actually right on time for me as I'll be in Scotland next week. I'm going for ten days and my plan is more or less similar to what you did (I will spend 3 days at Cairngorms park). Any tips you could share?

Thanks!


----------



## lion rock (Jun 29, 2015)

Exceptional!
-r


----------



## verysimplejason (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks for the inspiration. Now I'm itching again to travel...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 29, 2015)

Nice photos, but the blues are too saturated for me. Its a matter of taste, of course, and you only have to satisfy yourself.

Scotland is a beautiful place much like my home where I grew up near the coast in Western Washington, but, of course, we do not have the Castles or the history, or the Scotch Whiskey either. And, the people are friendly and pleasant. I'd like to visit again, but its very unlikely. My wife is wanting to go with our niece, so that may happen. She has a better eye for landscapes than I do, so maybe I can persuade her to take a better camera than the Nikon 9700 she carries with her.


----------



## cervantes (Jun 29, 2015)

GuyF said:


> Glad you've enjoyed your tour of Scotland. Your images might fool others into thinking we have good weather in summer! This year has been fairly bad - colder than normal, overcast skies with rain almost every day etc. Still, heavy cloud often makes for a better landscape shot!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your shots of Skye.
> 
> Regards.



Yes I really enjoyed it!! What I can say about the weather is that it was near perfect for photography when I was there in May. I had sunshine every day almost without exception but also rain almost every day. It was changing rapidly and regularly which made for some stunning lighting effects. Only time when I was unlucky was during my short stay on Skye.
I will elaborate in detail about the weather later in the article series.


----------



## cervantes (Jun 29, 2015)

sootzzs said:


> Great Photos!
> 
> This is actually right on time for me as I'll be in Scotland next week. I'm going for ten days and my plan is more or less similar to what you did (I will spend 3 days at Cairngorms park). Any tips you could share?
> 
> Thanks!



Thank you!

Bring rainclothes. Don't use a camera that isn't weather sealed. Shoot at sunrise and sunset if possible. Spend as much time as possible on Skye!!! Eat the venison burger in the Stein Inn (the oldest on the island) when you're there. The tripod, polarizer and neutral density filter are your best friends.

Have a great time!


----------



## cervantes (Jun 29, 2015)

lion rock said:


> Exceptional!
> -r



Thank you so much!



verysimplejason said:


> Thanks for the inspiration. Now I'm itching again to travel...



Thanks! You probably should!



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Nice photos, but the blues are too saturated for me. Its a matter of taste, of course, and you only have to satisfy yourself.
> 
> Scotland is a beautiful place much like my home where I grew up near the coast in Western Washington, but, of course, we do not have the Castles or the history, or the Scotch Whiskey either. And, the people are friendly and pleasant. I'd like to visit again, but its very unlikely. My wife is wanting to go with our niece, so that may happen. She has a better eye for landscapes than I do, so maybe I can persuade her to take a better camera than the Nikon 9700 she carries with her.



Thanks! I didn't specifically saturate the blues - that was the circular polarizer.


----------



## GuyF (Jun 29, 2015)

cervantes said:


> (The weather)...it was changing rapidly and regularly which made for some stunning lighting effects.



Yup, in Scotland if you don't like the weather just wait 10 minutes and it'll change. Such is life at the north west corner of Europe. We get a mix of air coming straight off the north atlantic, down from the arctic, across from Siberia and Scandinavia and (over the next few days) hotter air coming north from Africa. So to sum up, if you plan on visiting Scotland, wear a hat.

If any of you are wanting any info on different parts of Scotland, get in touch and I'll do my best to help you plan a trip.

Regards.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 29, 2015)

Wonderful photos cervantes 

Thank you for sharing


----------



## scotia (Jun 29, 2015)

cervantes said:


> sootzzs said:
> 
> 
> > Great Photos!
> ...



Sunrise and sunset - should we ever be lucky enough to see the sun again! - are brutal at this time of year (rising about 4.30 am and setting after 10 pm) so a few days of cloudy mornings/evenings are helpful to catch up on sleep. If you are not used to short nights an eyeshade can be useful for getting to sleep: if the weather is good it does not get truly dark in many places and not all hotel/B&B curtains are good at blocking light. 

Make sure you bring or buy midge repellent - they are out and biting. My local forecast is "negligible" (1) on the Scottish Midge forecast (http://midgeforecast.co.uk/home/) and I have already been bitten while mowing the grass. I use Smidge, which seems to work when I remember to apply it, and it doesn't smell as bad as some other repellents. Some people recommend Avon Skin So Soft, but I hate the smell and it brings me out in a rash. Both are available at many outlets in Scotland. Even with repellent you will still get a a lot of midges around you, but they shouldn't bite. Some people use a midge net, but I find my glasses steam up and I cannot see anything on the camera if I use one. Don't underestimate the ability of the little critters to get up trouser legs and sleeves, into hair and down shirt collars! I was in Skye in September last year, when the forecast was only at level 2, and they were still what I would term "a [delete] nuisance" - it felt as though we were inhaling them they were so abundant. Apart form an effective repellent, your only hope at this time of year is a strong breeze. The Cairngorms should have fewer midges than Skye and the west.

If the weather is terrible and you are interested in folk history, I spent one very wet, low cloud day having fun photographing interiors at the Highland Folk Museum at Newtonmore - handy for the Cairngorms. They have buildings set up as they would have been at various points in the past. You get wet moving between the buildings, but can keep the camera dry. 

Enjoy your trip - and I hope the weather improves!


----------



## sootzzs (Jun 29, 2015)

> I particularly love the image of Eilean Donan from above - I didn't get up there on my last trip but am inspired to try next time.
> 
> Sunrise and sunset - should we ever be lucky enough to see the sun again! - are brutal at this time of year (rising about 4.30 am and setting after 10 pm) so a few days of cloudy mornings/evenings are helpful to catch up on sleep. If you are not used to short nights an eyeshade can be useful for getting to sleep: if the weather is good it does not get truly dark in many places and not all hotel/B&B curtains are good at blocking light.
> 
> ...




Thank You scotia! 
Really appreciate it! 
I've heard about the midges and I'm terrified as I usually attract bugs like a magnet (mosquitoes and alike). I hope the gods of Scotland will spare my poor body and grant me a nice breezy weather .


----------



## tayassu (Jul 1, 2015)

cervantes said:


> tayassu said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I'm looking forward to my trip even more now...
> ...



I'm doing sort of a round trip... Edinburgh, Pitlochry, Inverness, the isles down to Skye, Oban and then Edinburgh again  It's a backpacking trip, so I only took my LX100 but it serves me well so far.


----------

